

Be Beautiful - moron4hire
http://moron4hire.tumblr.com/post/79704263167/be-beautiful

======
xacto75
This piece really struck a nerve. I am a cynic; I think it impedes my ability
to do all that I could.

The trouble is this: I don't know how to not be a cynic.

~~~
moron4hire
Yes, it's hard. I've found some progress in giving help to others, especially
in person. It's easy to be cynical on the internet, where we are physically
cut off from people. It's why I've chosen the handle "moron4hire". It is
supposed to remind me I ain't the hot shit I think I am. Humility is a
necessary component.

Try a week of never contradicting anyone. Try a week where you say yes to
every proposal, where you join everyone else in their own ideas.

